# I impulsively purchased a cream toy poodle puppy LOL



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think he's beautiful and I wish you all the best. And his name is.....?

BTW, I think my next will be cream or white. So pretty!


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I think he's beautiful and I wish you all the best. And his name is.....?
> 
> BTW, I think my next will be cream or white. So pretty!


Thanks for the compliment. Whites and cream are pretty but in Vancouver, a small white dog is so common that I wanted to have a dog that is not like every one else's. So I'm guessing you are on a journey to hunt for a breeder? or do you already have one in mind?

Oh yes, his name is Pekoe... like Orange Pekoe tea LOL


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You did good. He is very cute!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly it sounds like you didn't impulsively buy this puppy, it sounds more like perfect timing for the perfect puppy. 
I would consider an impulse buy more of a newspaper ad or walking past the "doggie in the window" at a pet store and he is just too cute. I get the impression you were told about a puppy that was available that met all your expectations and the breeder was able to confirm that for you. 

I wouldn't worry about the fact he isn't the color you originally wanted, now that you have a poodle you'll discover they are like potato chips and you can't just have one! So you will most likely get your dream color in due time 

Also, I'm partial to cream-whites because my girl is a cream-white. I have a standard named Aria. She is now 12 months old and has faded to mostly white now with a little tint of cream on her ears. 

Congrats to your new baby and I wish you the best of luck 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!  Pekoe is adorable. And, if you're so inclined, you can dye him any color you wish; red, apricot whatever!  Lots of poodle fanciers are "colorists." I wish you and your girlfriend many happy, healthy years with Pekoe. Keep posting, and with pictures.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I didn't really want a cream poodle either, but I've never for an instant regretted getting my sweet boy, Beau. Yes, small white dogs are common, but Pekoe is not just a dog -- he's a _poodle_! Once he grows up a bit, put him in a Miami clip, and I guarantee he will be the talk of the town.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Pekoe is beautiful. I would not consider him an impulse buy. Just the right poodle at the right time.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you found your poodle! Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.

Are those diapers behind the pup? Built in playmate for sure! He sure is cute.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Congratulations! I didn't really want a cream poodle either, but I've never for an instant regretted getting my sweet boy, Beau. Yes, small white dogs are common, but Pekoe is not just a dog -- he's a _poodle_! Once he grows up a bit, put him in a Miami clip, and I guarantee he will be the talk of the town.


Actually, Sunny is not in a Miami and he is definitely the celeb in my neighborhood --- I think freshly groomed poodles always are, no matter what the clip!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your gorgeous little boy...


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Awwww.... SO LUCKY! Man I found him SO beautiful... Also way to tempting! Was a relief he sold! Lol 

Your breeder is also a fantastic groomer! He's helped tidy up a few of my clip jobs, it's just amazing how much he improves my work with just a snip here and a fluff there! Learn how to keep your pups hair in tip top shape between grooms, add a dash of dye colour and you'll definitely have a dog who's the talk of the town! Don't forget lots of training and socialization though! I'm sure your little one had a GREAT start on that end but make sure to keep up with it 

CONGRATS!!!

Rebecca


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not so much impulse - more applying everything you have learned to snap up the perfect pup when he became available! As others have said, impulse would be buying from a pet shop or online dealer or small ads - following the trail to a reputable breeder and finding a gorgeous pup is more happy coincidence. He is very sweet - enjoy the puppy fun, and the trials and tribulations!


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

I sort of did the same, I had been researching for ages, decided to meet with a breeder and they had one little boy left and we just clicked - picked him up two days later and don't know how I have lived without him! 

Going to try and attach pics, he is 11 weeks tomorrow. His name is Harry 

Also I was exactly the same I really wanted apricot or red and bought a cream 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can see why you couldn't resist!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy is my cream toy. They are beautiful! He is really cute  cute name too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

OMGosh!!!! He is soooooo cute!!!!! He will be so fluffy. Enjoy him and I don't think you're being impulsive at all. Very cute name. Hi Pekoe!!!

Originally, I was also looking for a red. But ended up with Edison, the cream toy poodle.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the fact he isn't the color you originally wanted, now that you have a poodle you'll discover they are like potato chips and you can't just have one!


Sounds like Lay's Potato chip commercial LOL. You are right, I just had a regular flavor potato chip and now I'm already craving for a second chip... this time BBQ flavor.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Are those diapers behind the pup?


Oh, those are baby wipes LOL. I use it to clean his feet when he accidentally steps on his own poop or pee. But my vet says I shouldn't use too much baby wipes for puppies..


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Awwww.... SO LUCKY! Man I found him SO beautiful... Also way to tempting! Was a relief he sold! Lol
> 
> Your breeder is also a fantastic groomer! He's helped tidy up a few of my clip jobs, it's just amazing how much he improves my work with just a snip here and a fluff there! Learn how to keep your pups hair in tip top shape between grooms, add a dash of dye colour and you'll definitely have a dog who's the talk of the town! Don't forget lots of training and socialization though! I'm sure your little one had a GREAT start on that end but make sure to keep up with it
> 
> ...


I know you wanted a white and I wanted an apricot. Maybe we can trade pups for half an hour at the Poodle Party LOL The problem with dyeing is... when the fur starts growing again and the root becomes white again, won't it look ugly??

Yes, I have been socializing him. He absolutely loves people and people love him. He also rarely barks. Everyone I socialized Pekoe with likes him. He even impressed a group of family and friends when he had the guts to walk up and down the stairs at such a young age for the first time yesterday. I'm glad I have a brave little dude.. I was told by Paul (the breeder) that his sister is actually braver than him.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

not-so-prince-harry said:


> I sort of did the same, I had been researching for ages, decided to meet with a breeder and they had one little boy left and we just clicked - picked him up two days later and don't know how I have lived without him!
> 
> Going to try and attach pics, he is 11 weeks tomorrow. His name is Harry
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, we traveled the exact same path! LOL My pup is about 10 weeks old. Harry looks just like Pekoe! What a coincidence.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Joelly said:


> OMGosh!!!! He is soooooo cute!!!!! He will be so fluffy. Enjoy him and I don't think you're being impulsive at all. Very cute name. Hi Pekoe!!!
> 
> Originally, I was also looking for a red. But ended up with Edison, the cream toy poodle.


aww.. Edison is soooo cute! How did you keep Edison clear of tear stains? Angel eyes? Or is your pup dried eyed?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lately he has no tear stains. I did try Angel's Eyes but I give it up, some PF's member said its bad. His breeder said that he will be dried eyed but as a puppy he might experience a few tear stains due to teething. Teething = crying = tear stains.

I bathe him weekly and daily wipe the area around his eyes. He steps on his poop too sometime, I use wet paper towel to clean his paws. I used the wipe only to clean him up after a walk and prior to brushing him before sleepy time.

Did your vet said why not use baby wipe on puppy?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pekoe is definitely gorgeous!! And as the others have said - just being a poodle will get him noticed! I find people are drawn to them, they're such characters. Lots more pics please!!!

Congratulations in finding him )
And a 52 weeks of... thread???

Manxcat


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! He is adorable, and what a great name! I understand your desire to have a puppy NOW. I have done two poodle searches in the last two years, and neither time was I able to wait for the next litter of the perfect breeder.

PS: Not so Prince, Harry is beautiful too! That pic of him in his beige sweater sleeping in your arms is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Did your vet said why not use baby wipe on puppy?


Same idea as bathing your dog too often.. It'll take away the protective oils.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I have done two poodle searches in the last two years, and neither time was I able to wait for the next litter of the perfect breeder.


I have this craving for a red toy poodle. NorthJerseyGirrl, who was your breeder and where does your breeder reside in? Would you recommend your breeder?


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> And a 52 weeks of... thread???


Perhaps, I shall start one.. =D


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

So very adorable. Want a dog that stands out? Find a groomer who is member of www.thenapcg.com and they can safely do creative for you. I think a poodle version of this guy would be cute.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Pekoe is a very pretty Tpoo! I know I should say 'handsome' but he IS pretty!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of fuzzy blackberry pictures I got when my daughter was doing her best to convince me WE needed to buy Pekoe.  Thank goodness I resisted! lol! 







Rebecca


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwww....congratulations! He's adorable. I'm very happy you found a suitable poodle NOW! I know the feeling...trying to find the perfect breeder and no one seems to have any babies now or they're not the color you dream of having.

I'm having a terrible time myself with finding the perfect toy poodle. And I would prefer someone close so I don't have to buy sight unseen or have to travel too far.

I wouldn't call that in impulse buy. You have done your research. You were being careful about the choice of breeders. You just happened to come on a pup that was ready and you were ready. 

I think your little Pekoe is very pretty and I actually like white because it's so striking and showy plus you could have fun with some dye once in a while. 

I hope to see lots of pictures as Pekoe grows. I'm happy for you and your girlfriend.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Here are a couple of fuzzy blackberry pictures I got when my daughter was doing her best to convince me WE needed to buy Pekoe.  Thank goodness I resisted! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! That is my little boy! I give you props for resisting your daughter's adorable smile and a cute puppy next to her face LOL If you didn't, I would still be in a desperate search for the cutest puppy to please my gf... and myself.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> So very adorable. Want a dog that stands out? Find a groomer who is member of National Association of Professional Creative Groomers (The NAPCG) and they can safely do creative for you. I think a poodle version of this guy would be cute.


Wow, those are some eye-catching colored boots your poodle has got there!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow pgr8dnlvr how did you resist your daughter and that pleading smile with that gorgeous pup? And yes he is a beautiful wee boy. So glad he is now part of our forum so we can watch him grow.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

I started a 52 weeks of Pekoe thread here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/46786-52-weeks-pekoe.html

Thanks everyone for posting on my thread.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

PoodleNoodle said:


> Wow, those are some eye-catching colored boots your poodle has got there!


Haven't got my poodle yet, few weeks to go. This is a bichon client, but same idea can be done on poodle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

